# canning water



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

How long would water last if I pressure canned it? 

Jars aren't an issue (usually between 10 and 30 dozen empty, but right now easily more than that) and I usually have to have one or two non-lidded jars to fill a canner anyways so I was thinking that I could put my empty jars to good use as longterm storage.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Kept in a dark place, it should last as long as the seal.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks- was thinking about storing it under the bed.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

You can do the same for boil bath but the seal may not last as long..
I use all my "empty" jars for dry goods.
If I had the rings I would put a lid on each jar after washing and keep them clean enough to fill real fast, but I am not sure I would buy new lids to can water. i've stored water in the canning jars with a couple of drops of bleach in each jar.
You may get away with canning water with reused lids if you choose only the nicest ones that were removed carefully after their first use. if they don't seal you haven't lost much.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Water lasts forever...

The method of storing that water is subject to failure... but the contents won't change.

You boil it, and seal it, it should be good. 

Imho, if your storing water for more than a few days usage, 55 gallon barrels would be better. Best would be a 'grid proof' water source. For, what will a person do, when they're three days worth of stored water runs out? Have a well, a means of getting water out of it is necessary. "Outside" water sources will dry up quickly.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I can some water to put in the medical kit. The plastic medical grade sterile water for emergency use have really short shelf lives. If you can the water...and ensure you are starting with the best possible input product...you can virtually eliminate that cost.

I sterilize the jars, use absolutely sediment free water that's been processed twice through the berkey after the berkey has been cleaned and so on.

Also, you can make your own saline wound wash and can that up too. It will stay much longer when home canned with the proper methods and equipment than those plastic flexible containers you buy them in.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I store dehydrated water


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I use jars of water to fill my pressure canner when I am short of a full load. Plus, when you want to use the jars, they are nice and clean.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

We have springs running down the hill almost all year long and there are a good number of tapped springs that run into drainage ditches that are open to the public and run all year long. Our springs are shallow so not good for drinking but usable for most everything else. The tapped springs pour out the best water I've ever drank. 

Town water is gravity fed so even if electric is out, the town has water. Emergency water isn't that much of an issue, just figured it would be good to have some stored in the house, especially since the jars will be here being stored regardless.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

What about canning home made saline??? Does anyone do that?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I use to store dehydrated water, but it was difficult to see which jars had it in them.

If you are going to use plain tap water for this and you have hard water you will notice a white sediment in the bottom of the jars after processing them. All this is, is the hard water elements that the heat causes to percipitate out. Not harmfulm just decant the water.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

At least 4.5 billions years--sorry couldn't resist


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We have three 55 gallon barrels of dehydrated water.

You should've seen the blank look on our neighbors face when we showed him the barrels
...~ROTFLMAO~...


----------

